# Basicstero response times?



## jonnyboy73 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi guys
had a problem getting response to order enqueries. How hot are they on getting back to people. Dunno if it s my login that's screwed of not cheers


----------



## BadGas (Jun 28, 2017)

within a few days for inquiries made thru your dashboard. will go to your email 



jonnyboy73 said:


> Hi guys
> had a problem getting response to order enqueries. How hot are they on getting back to people. Dunno if it s my login that's screwed of not cheers


----------

